# Watch out for this guy when your on your honey holes!!!!



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Registration numbers are FL 5244LY

Had the pleasure of meeting this crew of people not just once but twice yesterday while trying to fish. They pulled up on us at one spot. Marked the numbers. Then they hauled butt to the south and ran on someone else. Then I moved to the southeast to another spot and here they come again. Made it blatantly obvious and even pulled up and thanked me for the numbers!!!! What a jerk. He the boat driver (I refuse to call him a Capt) had his face covered up so I couldn't see him. Then he hauled butt to the east and ran on two more people. I guarantee you this person has never deployed a reef themselves or even worked hard and saved and paid someone to put a reef out for them. All I can say is KARMA IS A BITCH!!! Rant over. 
Thanks for listening. 
Capt. Miles


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Sounds like a jerk 4sure...It used to be if someone pointed their bow at you they were jerks ,this dude has morphed into an ASS...That outboard will break down one day and you can wave at him as you let him sit there dead in the water....Powerpro works well on those seals,hint,hint.......


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Glad you posted this. This is a real problem around here. Back in the day you would be taking this "up on the hill" and resolving it. There's some real dipshits around here these days. If they ever come up on me like that, I have some words with them and then some.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn that's Grouper22's boat. Maybe he will speak up.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Judging by the looks of things He's prolly not going to be much of a problem fish wise. Best thing he had going was in the tower.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Since he has a crows nest I bet he'll run on you while you are working a cobia to.....
I'm real bad at casting a jig when I get crowded....Engine cowlings ,windshields,gelcoat keep me from making a good shot on a fish....I hope he don't get too close to me for his sake and my paint on my jigs......


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Plenty of spots out there with fish on them. No need to run on anyone...


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

That's what lead weights and about 2 ft of line and a closed bail on a spinning real are good for


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Paint ball gun!!!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Does anybody know who this is? Or, will we just let dipshits like this run up on us when we're fishing?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

There can't be this much outrage on here about this. Everyone seems to think it's all fair game?? Same thing that a recently banned member was doing....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Damn that's Grouper22's boat. Maybe he will speak up.


Lol, no. Friends don't let friends buy a Proline.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> Judging by the looks of things He's prolly not going to be much of a problem fish wise. Best thing he had going was in the tower.



A tower with no controls is like tits on a bull. Useless.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Run his boat numbers.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

MrFish said:


> There can't be this much outrage on here about this. Everyone seems to think it's all fair game?? Same thing that a recently banned member was doing....


You even try that around me or think its ok, it will be game on...


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

MrFish said:


> There can't be this much outrage on here about this. Everyone seems to think it's all fair game?? Same thing that a recently banned member was doing....


For most people that are over 40 yrs old there has been unwritten rules or that word that nobody knows about... Etiquette.....In the past when those rules are broken then somebody gets their ass kicked ....But now that's not politically correct so ,people just do as they want with no RESPECT for other,because they weren't taught anything while they were growing up....Its shit/attitude:thumbdown: like this that is making our country what it is today.....

It is all fair game just like public hunting area,but when you see somebody jacked up in a tree you move on,go the other way....Not climb the tree next to him.....


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's the one that will run right up on you in Destin...how did I get the pic??


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang I have seen that boat up close a few times too. I have to admit that it is a sweet hull.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

k-p said:


> Does anybody know who this is? Or, will we just let dipshits like this run up on us when we're fishing?


Obviously the guy doesn't REALLY have a CLUE if he has to run up on top of you to get your #'s.....Weekend warrior at best....He has BALLS though until somebody runs up on him and does the same thing to him,maybe then he will figure out what a DICK he has been and learn his lesson......


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

fairpoint said:


> For most people that are over 40 yrs old there has been unwritten rules or that word that nobody knows about... Etiquette.....In the past when those rules are broken then somebody gets their ass kicked ....But now that's not politically correct so ,people just do as they want with no RESPECT for other,because they weren't taught anything while they were growing up....Its shit/attitude:thumbdown: like this that is making our country what it is today.....
> 
> It is all fair game just like public hunting area,but when you see somebody jacked up in a tree you move on,go the other way....Not climb the tree next to him.....


Maybe you missed my use of the sarcasm font.....


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

fairpoint said:


> For most people that are over 40 yrs old there has been unwritten rules or that word that nobody knows about... Etiquette.....In the past when those rules are broken then somebody gets their ass kicked ....But now that's not politically correct so ,people just do as they want with no RESPECT for other,because they weren't taught anything while they were growing up....Its shit/attitude:thumbdown: like this that is making our country what it is today.....
> 
> It is all fair game just like public hunting area,but when you see somebody jacked up in a tree you move on,go the other way....Not climb the tree next to him.....


I totally agree fairpoint. I am only 29 but I have been fishing in that Gulf more times a year since I was 8 yrs old than most people. The amount of disrespect out there these days is insane. All I know is. If and when the day comes I "REALLY" need some help out there. I wanna make sure I've treated everyone with respect so I can get the help I need.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Dynamic said:


> I totally agree fairpoint. I am only 29 but I have been fishing in that Gulf more times a year since I was 8 yrs old than most people. The amount of disrespect out there these days is insane. All I know is. If and when the day comes I "REALLY" need some help out there. I wanna make sure I've treated everyone with respect so I can get the help I need.


You shouldn't have to go through that. You are totally in the right.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Lots of idiots out there this weekend. We had some jerk off almost collide with us about 10 miles from pass yesterday. We were cruising on autopilot when the moron overtook is from the starboard and ran about 20' from us then cut in front of my bow and missed us by less than 20'. Had I not backed off the throttles we may have hit. I don't know if he meant to or just wasn't paying attention or what. 10 miles from pass not another boat around. We didn't see him until he was beside us. Completely unsafe and endangers lives on both vessels. I reported him to the coast guard but that's about as useful as a flat tire. Boat name was "Fischer Man" or something like that. Big CC w/ twin Yamaha 300s. He's the kind of guy who will probably run up on your spot also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

k-p said:


> Here's the one that will run right up on you in Destin...how did I get the pic??


Maybe this thread needs to be a sticky "Boats of SHAME"....We got two smiling for pics already.....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

There is a Facebook page for this sort of thing......

Which has me wondering....is your camera broke Peeps?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

MrFish said:


> There is a Facebook page for this sort of thing......
> 
> Which has me wondering....is your camera broke Peeps?



Man that thing yesterday happened so fast I had no chance at a pic. I was so mad I was shaking, and old boy went to WOT on those 300s so there was no catching up. His boat is in the rodeo though, and I know his name now. We will get to talk at some point....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm interested in this subject


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Scumbags will be scumbags. A heads up it's hard to id a boat with photobucket pics.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> Lots of idiots out there this weekend. We had some jerk off almost collide with us about 10 miles from pass yesterday. We were cruising on autopilot when the moron overtook is from the starboard and ran about 20' from us then cut in front of my bow and missed us by less than 20'. Had I not backed off the throttles we may have hit. I don't know if he meant to or just wasn't paying attention or what. 10 miles from pass not another boat around. We didn't see him until he was beside us. Completely unsafe and endangers lives on both vessels. I reported him to the coast guard but that's about as useful as a flat tire. Boat name was "Fischer Man" or something like that. Big CC w/ twin Yamaha 300s. He's the kind of guy who will probably run up on your spot also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like my story bout the para sail boat outta Destin that don't give a rats turd about anyone's safety that overtook me and almost hit me coming outta Noreiga Point right at the bridge this season!!!

My favorite hashtag #IdiotsAreEverywhere


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Scumbags will be scumbags. A heads up it's hard to id a boat with photobucket pics.


I posted the FL numbers in the beginning of my original post.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

When I was a kid freshwater fishing and someone pulled up on us, whether we were on the bank or in a boat, my Dad would tie 1 ounce little george lures on me and my brothers rod n reels and let us cast over thier lines repeatedly as well as the overcast into thier boat or at them...lol....if you don't know what a little George lure is, its a chunk of lead with a spinner on the back and a treble hook on the bottom...And my Dad would fish uninterrupted and the dumbasses would leave...no one ever tried Dad...Maybe because he was a 280 pound 1%er biker...o the good ole days


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Any boat with a newer radar can get your numbers from miles away. No need to run up on you. I'm sure that Destin boat could get any numbers from miles away. Don't do anything stupid it will cost you. And it isn't against the law the seas belong to everyone and no one (Ask Striklines}. I don't have to run on anyone and don't. I found all my spots the hard way. If I see someone fishing on a spot when I'm running I will stop way away from them take a GPS reading of where I am and a compass bearing to the boat fishing. Then on another day or when returning run the compass line and try to find the spot. Most of the time when I get near I already have the numbers.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I ran 37 miles to the tank fields and found every bit of structure with a boat. So I went to the west well away from them and trolled. Always a great day. The point is I respected them and the areas in which they were fishing even though the area was Public. Plain and simple "respect". EEERRR sea gulls!!!


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Many of us fish the public numbers and they can be very productive especially if you spend the time looking at the ones that are not as popular. Coming up on someone on a private spot that they found through their hard work or paid to put in is no different than stealing in my eyes. The people who work the hardest are usually the ones that catch the most fish and also share a lot of their skills on this forum. We are supposed to be sportsmen.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Lol, no. Friends don't let friends buy a Proline.


Hey, I resemble that remark.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm pretty sure he was only wanting your numbers too. But, what "if", and I say "IF", one of these guys came running up on you at "your" spot, thinking You are on His spot? Tempers flair, words expressed and who knows what later? 
Just saying, someone could have up'd on your spot by shear luck, and gave the numbers out. 
Not saying this particular incident is/was this way (certainly not), But something to think about before you do something you can't undo.. 
I never stayed on a spot more than 30 minutes before moving on. And when we'd see a boat heading our way, we'd ease the anchor up and start drifting, or run the motor in slow speed (depending how close he was when 1st noticed he's coming our way). By the time the boat got to us, we'd be 1/2 mile or more away from our spot. 
Charter boat captain's do this all the time. Pain in the ass, but keeps you on the water and not in trouble.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

^ Curdog for as many times that I have seen this topic thread posted as well as the same reply posts, your post reply is the best one I have ever read. Thinking it through and not jumping to contusions is a great idea!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Folks, it doesn't matter if it's private or public. If you run up to somebody 15 yards away, you're too close. This isn't fishing the pass or around a dock or some other scenario where its implied. You have the whole gulf to fish and running up beside somebody, especially when they have flat lines out is rude, wreckless and is going to invite a confrontation. There's plenty of water out there...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I will agree that boating etiquette is almost a thing of the past but not quite. I fished with Ben this past weekend and we're on a spot and a boat full of divers pulled up and asked if we minded if they anchored up and dove the spot. So it is just like everything else, the rude and obnoxious on one hand and considerate and civil on the other. That's just the way it is and in reality it's not going to change.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I wish someone knew this boat owner and they would come on and post their side of the story. I've seen too many threads like this on the forum. Remember the lady that came on here screaming a boat trapped her boat in her dock. Then later the boat captain came on and told a different story about the woman who went Incredible Hulk mad on them for fishing near her dock! Haha that was a good thread! Not saying I doubt this thread! I just like to hear both sides of the story! The reason being I was one of those guys that sided with Nancy Pelosi at the beginning of that thread and then I heard the real story later and felt like a dumbarse later for taking cra cra woman's side! Hahah ! I may have to search for that thread again for some good laughs!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

If the story is as stated, the guys is no doubt a dick. But there is really nothing that you can do about it....legally. In America you have the right to be a dick if you want to be. Since you have no ownership interest in a spot located in public waters anything you did to him or his boat would make you the aggressor since he has every bit as much right to be there as you. 

With that said, I've never understood the desire of someone to pull right up on the same structure next to me, or anyone else for that matter. The whole point for me of having a boat is so I can choose who I get to fish with and where, even if it is just the three of us...me, myself and I. If I see that someone is fishing over the spot I was heading for I just move on to another. There are literally hundreds of spots, so why crowd in with someone else. 

If I wanted to fish next to a bunch of a-holes I would just spend $7.50 and go to the pier.:whistling:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

How do you know if the spot they are fishing is their own spot or one they already ripped off from someone else. 

Not much you can do about it. 
Just be safe , and don't get too big for your britches out there. 
Doing something dumb and stupid could possibly get a court room involved, and that's gonna cost $$$ if you are in the wrong. 

Stay safe and fish smart...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Dang! Normally I would be all over this, telling everyone it was me but I wouldn't be caught dead in a Proline.

Don't guess I get to stir the pot on this one.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

It has nothing to do with whether or not the spot is public or private. It's just a $hitty way to act. Plain and simple.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

A few weeks back we where going to check out a "spot" and as we approached we noticed a boat fishing it. We continued on our way and as we went by the boat he stared us down and flipped us off! So understand just because you are fishing a private spot, more than likely someone else has the same set of numbers. And no reason to be Rude! Lots of spots and water out there and a lot of people have the same coordinates


----------



## phutch (Aug 22, 2015)

My 2 cents, I do think most people are A$$holes and I don't feel like its entirely age dependent either. If your 50 and you treat a 29 yr old like myself like you think I'm going to be an A$$ than you may well be inviting the behaviour you're comlaining about.
I also think that its important to remember that a 20 yr old has no clue what its like to be 40 but a 40 yr old has been 20 before and the particular brand of naivety may change over the years but kids will he kids and thats part of life....

The only safe assumption is that you don't know where the other guy is coming from 

I try to treat everyone with respect regardless of age or anything else and it usually works out for me.
I think it'll come back to A$$HOLES like that without my help.
I'm also glad people are looking out and informing the fishing community of what jerkoffs to watch out for, 
thanks guys


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Dynamic said:


> It has nothing to do with whether or not the spot is public or private. It's just a $hitty way to act. Plain and simple.



Go to the tax collectors office with the boat #s and let them know you want to do a lost title search.....:yes:


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Understand the sentiment and if this was a private reef, understand the outrage. 

But if this is a public #, can't support your point. I've had more dickhead charter assholes push me off spots than rec fishermen - and some lay claim to whole areas. Had that happen near Destin Bridge on the bay side. I was well over 200yds from this charter clown and he bitched and bitched - I retorted with my finger. 

BL: unless it's your own private reef, you don't own the ocean!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

There are many public spots that are so large that it's crazy to think that if you're fishing it that nobody else should... Stay 100 or more feet away, and there is zero encroachment as long as you don't run over their drift line. I don't know how many times I've been hunkered down on a private number and from 1.5 to 3 miles I see a boat running toward me... If I'm on a public spot, I stay still and let the jerk run right past me and I get to watch him hit his "save" button. I'm thinking... wow, you just ripped off the Penhall reef.. LOL.. It's all your's baby! 
I've also been fishing a private reef 48 miles from anywhere and had a boat running to me. I moved about a quarter mile away from the spot with the boat still running me down and some on that boat were flipping me off and another guy was holding his palms to the sky as if I should have stayed on the spot so that they could have also fished it.... lotsa crazy things going on out there.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, a lot of respectful people on the PFF. Moving on to other spots and all that, without wanting to crowd each other. I guess there are a lot of those A$$holes out there, but not here on the PFF.... I've been out trolling (not much but I have done it) and trolled by a chunk of structure where people were fishing.... how people get upset when a boat comes over, but divers just pull up and jump right in. I have had people ask to tie off to my aft cleat so they didn't have to drop anchor... Interesting view points here...


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Jason said:


> Sounds like my story bout the para sail boat outta Destin that don't give a rats turd about anyone's safety that overtook me and almost hit me coming outta Noreiga Point right at the bridge this season!!!
> 
> My favorite hashtag #IdiotsAreEverywhere


And it seems Ignorance is Bliss. We know so if we react to ignorance we pay.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Nothing that a drill can`t fix. :thumbsup:


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Play'N Hooky said:


> If the story is as stated, the guys is no doubt a dick. But there is really nothing that you can do about it....legally. In America you have the right to be a dick if you want to be. Since you have no ownership interest in a spot located in public waters anything you did to him or his boat would make you the aggressor since he has every bit as much right to be there as you.
> 
> With that said, I've never understood the desire of someone to pull right up on the same structure next to me, or anyone else for that matter. The whole point for me of having a boat is so I can choose who I get to fish with and where, even if it is just the three of us...me, myself and I. If I see that someone is fishing over the spot I was heading for I just move on to another. There are literally hundreds of spots, so why crowd in with someone else.
> 
> If I wanted to fish next to a bunch of a-holes I would just spend $7.50 and go to the pier.:whistling:


Boats do the same thing there as well.:thumbdown: Talk about a holes. The whole f 'ing Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

chaps said:


> A few weeks back we where going to check out a "spot" and as we approached we noticed a boat fishing it. We continued on our way and as we went by the boat he stared us down and flipped us off! So understand just because you are fishing a private spot, more than likely someone else has the same set of numbers. And no reason to be Rude! Lots of spots and water out there and a lot of people have the same coordinates


He flipped u off cause he knew you.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Gosh, this is as bad as tournament fishing. Even the rivers can become heavily populated but I just move on...


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Had a dive boat one day come strait to us. Dropped 2 off in the water. We cussed him for that. After a while, while he just hung off of us drifting . The Divers came up on our stern. Acting like nothing was wrong. Total Idiots. They got cussed to say the least. Was that wrong?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

And I was thinking about getting a boat. Good grief!!


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

KingCrab said:


> Had a dive boat one day come strait to us. Dropped 2 off in the water. We cussed him for that. After a while, while he just hung off of us drifting . The Divers came up on our stern. Acting like nothing was wrong. Total Idiots. They got cussed to say the least. Was that wrong?


Chum


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

This thread reminds me of a hunting-public-land thread I read a couple years ago. Stories of people slashing tires and keying trucks because you were in "their spot."

Some people just suck.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

This whole subject just proves my Grandaddy was right -- there is a whole lot more horsepower than IQ on the water !!


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

get viedo


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Or, find out where he keeps his boat docked and go by one night and leave his plug tied off to his stern cleat floating inside a Gatorade bottle, you know, just in case he wants to put it back in later. After all, you wouldn't want to be accused of stealing....


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Hook said:


> get viedo


GET SPEL Chec!


----------



## sea hoss (Aug 18, 2009)

Who's Viedo and what's he got to do with this?:lol::lol:


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry ; typing to fast. Video would help on the ones complaining about running up to or too close their boat. ie proof.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Hook said:


> sorry ; typing to fast. Video would help on the ones complaining about running up to or too close their boat. ie proof.


It's proof alright.. but in the scheme of things, you can post the video and call the guy out, but he's done nothing illegal. The video only proves one thing, that the guy driving the boat is a first class prick. This can go the other way, too... There was a guy sittin on a rock about a half mile from a another rock. I'm on my way to the rock on the other side of his boat and the DA runs out in front of my boat.... then cusses at us.. I was giving him about .2 mile clearance and he still blew a gasket. I guess he thought that rock was his. . :whistling:


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

There are just too many people without respect everywhere ! You see it on the roads, at the store, in the schools, everywhere ! If you go to the beach in Destin during summer you have tourist helicopters flying 200 feet above the beach all day long. Fishing spot stealing has just become another symptom of degenerating society. People need to go to church, pray, and take a good long look in the mirror !


----------



## Reefraider (Sep 27, 2015)

Guys tell these fellas to come over and get ever number they can from me. If we convince them to use them they won't catch another fish all year!!!! Had to put a little joking in... I'm very new to the area but I go by the old principles you don't crowd someone. I mean that's why you got a boat go FIND spots!!! Tight lines to all non thieves!


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

k-p said:


> Here's the one that will run right up on you in Destin...how did I get the pic??


Here's your cat guy over on The Hull Truth. 

http://www.thehulltruth.com/members/gamefish25.html


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

This has to be the most ironic thread in PFF history


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

wmflyfisher said:


> Here's your cat guy over on The Hull Truth.
> 
> http://www.thehulltruth.com/members/gamefish25.html


I hope not, I have fished with him once and did not get the impression he is the type, just be sure before you go slamming someone on here.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Quit bitchin about this subject. What the hell would U do if you ran 10 or 15 miles in 2 to 3 ft seasto fish a private spot that you found and see someone else on it. I would slow down and tell him I had these numbers and hope you dont mind both of us fishing it. If it was a small spot and I had a close number I would move on and maybe later come back. Why should anyone bust there ars to go to a spot they have numbers for and not fish it. With the weekend snapper season everyone will be out hunting and looking for numbers. And once the wreck hits the bottom it's up for grabs.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Crazy thread!!

I guess I'll go ahead and post the numbers to my 4 new coops being deployed this winter.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

whome said:


> This has to be the most ironic thread in PFF history


Why cause some of the people bashing this guy's for marking spots is the same ones sticking up for the guy selling numbers?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Crazy thread!!
> 
> I guess I'll go ahead and post the numbers to my 4 new coops being deployed this winter.


Keith dont waste your $ on new wrecks. With strikelines, and the new side view machines nothing will be known by one person. Go spend the coops cost on a side view and you will have more spots than U can fish. I have been finding an average of two new spots each trip.


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

sealark said:


> Keith dont waste your $ on new wrecks. With strikelines, and the new side view machines nothing will be known by one person. Go spend the coops cost on a side view and you will have more spots than U can fish. I have been finding an average of two new spots each trip.


Keith, Capt Mike putting out 3 for me too. Guys with side view will eventually find them, but what the heck, if we don't put them out they won't have anything to find!


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

You guys love to bash Strikelines but looking as his website all I see for sale is spots within the prohibited zone, read as illegal, am I incorrect. As for finding spots, it is relatively simple just takes time and money, and I have the time when I am fishing. Once it leaves to boat it is fair game and Sealark is correct, stop the belly aching and just fish.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

sealark said:


> Any boat with a newer radar can get your numbers from miles away. No need to run up on you. I'm sure that Destin boat could get any numbers from miles away. Don't do anything stupid it will cost you. And it isn't against the law the seas belong to everyone and no one (Ask Striklines}. I don't have to run on anyone and don't. I found all my spots the hard way. If I see someone fishing on a spot when I'm running I will stop way away from them take a GPS reading of where I am and a compass bearing to the boat fishing. Then on another day or when returning run the compass line and try to find the spot. Most of the time when I get near I already have the numbers.


Yeah your the oldtime jerk I was referring to in my initial response.....At laest you are not turning your bow to the vessel and showing them you are actually STEALING their spot from them.....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I love these threads. How's old strikey doing these day's?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Burnt Drag said:


> It's proof alright.. but in the scheme of things, you can post the video and call the guy out, but he's done nothing illegal. The video only proves one thing, that the guy driving the boat is a first class prick. This can go the other way, too... There was a guy sittin on a rock about a half mile from a another rock. I'm on my way to the rock on the other side of his boat and the DA runs out in front of my boat.... then cusses at us.. I was giving him about .2 mile clearance and he still blew a gasket. I guess he thought that rock was his. . :whistling:


Its called NO Respect for the other guy.....If the boat in question happen to run over and mark the spot the guy was fishing ,then that's a whole different scenario altogether..but to run up on someone fishing a spot is just pushing the limit imo.....I commercial fished on the trigger 3 for a few snapper seasons and we would undoubtably catch more fish on runovers than we would on our objective spots....Its ALL public ,but if someone is "Their" spot....give some RESPECT for that as you would expect from other while you are fishing "YOURS".......


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm waiting for the post someday where a member hitches about someone fishing their number that they bought from strikelines.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

markw4321 said:


> I'm waiting for the post someday where a member hitches about someone fishing their number that they bought from strikelines.



:yes:Me too.

The Hipocricy on here is so entertaining.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

fishnhuntguy said:


> There are just too many people without respect everywhere ! You see it on the roads, at the store, in the schools, everywhere ! If you go to the beach in Destin during summer you have tourist helicopters flying 200 feet above the beach all day long. Fishing spot stealing has just become another symptom of degenerating society. People need to go to church, pray, and take a good long look in the mirror !


 Exactly where I'm coming from....It all starts at home and how children are being raised these days....Believe it or Not...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I love all the talk about how it's society's fault, like this is a new problem. This same shit was happening 20+ years ago. Happened with shitty Loran and is still happening now. I can remember fishing a spot and another boat would troll within 100 yards of us 15 miles out. This would happen 6-7 times a day. One of the guys we fished with would pull up lines and run through their spread and cut it all off. Nothing new. If anything, now a days, you can't see the jackass zapping you.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Just relax like your proctologist tells you


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I could do this all day:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

k-p said:


> Here's the one that will run right up on you in Destin...how did I get the pic??


I wont lie, Ive seen that Ameracat 33 in Destin a couple of times, its a sick boat. 

My plan is to have a Gen2 Ameracat 27 by the 2018 season. 

As for this thread, proline dude seems like a dick. Ive had guys do that to me in the bay. One guy twice. After the second time I may or may not have followed him around for a bit. Unfortunately I didnt get any new spots. :thumbdown:


----------



## Gamefish25 (Aug 31, 2012)

I am the guy with the Ameracat. Thank you for all of the kind words, it has been a great boat.

k-p, It was not my intention to "pull up" on you and ruin your day. I fish daily and always try and respect all of the other boaters (fishing or not fishing.) I am assuming you were the guy behind the wheel of that new 23(?) contender...sweet boat by the way. That particular day we were FAD bouncing, fishing for schoolies. They had been hot for months and that particular inshore FAD (the one with the 3 foot tall pole above the surface) was our last stop of our 6 hour trip. We had already hammered the dolphin and were looking for one or two more to round up the day. As we approached that FAD, my mate said "It looks like there is a boat slow trolling toward the FAD." I looked to see if there was room between you and the FAD and it appeared I did so we began pulling rods whilst underway about a half mile from it. As we arrived it appeared as though you were also just arriving (correct me if I am wrong.) I have fished those FADs for months sometimes with all 3 of my boats on the same one. There is easy 360 degree fishing esp throwing artificial which is the way we fish them 90% of the time depending on client experience level. It was never my intention to get in your way and it did not bother me at all that we were both there fishing it together. In fact, I remember asking you how the fishing had been so far for yall - it was a gorgeous day with lots of boats out. I will admit I did not see your flat line until later and I apologize if my client casted too close to it.

I do not need anyone else' spots. Those FAD'a are well known. As you know, there are several FADs marked with a white pole 3 foot above the surface beginning around Ft Walton working West toward Navarre. They are no secret and I have fished many of them before with other boats close by and/or fishing the same FAD at once with no issue. We fished that last FAD for 4-5 minutes before learning the water was too dirty and moved on (about 2 min after you moved west.) 

I hope we can bury the hatchet as I am not the type of guy that likes creating enemies; hence the reason I am responding. I thought we had both just arrived at the same time so it was certainly now issue for us as it has happened before. If you would have said something to me I would have happily moved on as our day was already successful and our clients were happy.

Anyway, I am sorry if we messed up your day - it was never my intention. Would be happy to discuss over a beer. I will be in Destin servicing my other boat tomorrow if you would like to meet somewhere.

See you on the water.

Preston <><


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

I do think there is a difference between 2 people fishing the same spot compared to someone coming up on you just to paint your number and then motoring off.

I had a guy between Destin and Panama City. Young guy on a small cat, an older cat circle me : as in doing a donut around me" to see what I was fishing on and then motor off.

Had never happened to me before but, I can betcha if I ever see him again I will repay him 10 fold by circling him.

He won't have a clue either bc I now have a different boat.. "Chuckles"

Actually I probably won't do anything of the sort but, I will always remember him and given the opportunity I will at a minimum expose him for all of you.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Gamefish25 said:


> I am the guy with the Ameracat. Thank you for all of the kind words, it has been a great boat.
> 
> k-p, It was not my intention to "pull up" on you and ruin your day. I fish daily and always try and respect all of the other boaters (fishing or not fishing.) I am assuming you were the guy behind the wheel of that new 23(?) contender...sweet boat by the way. That particular day we were FAD bouncing, fishing for schoolies. They had been hot for months and that particular inshore FAD (the one with the 3 foot tall pole above the surface) was our last stop of our 6 hour trip. We had already hammered the dolphin and were looking for one or two more to round up the day. As we approached that FAD, my mate said "It looks like there is a boat slow trolling toward the FAD." I looked to see if there was room between you and the FAD and it appeared I did so we began pulling rods whilst underway about a half mile from it. As we arrived it appeared as though you were also just arriving (correct me if I am wrong.) I have fished those FADs for months sometimes with all 3 of my boats on the same one. There is easy 360 degree fishing esp throwing artificial which is the way we fish them 90% of the time depending on client experience level. It was never my intention to get in your way and it did not bother me at all that we were both there fishing it together. In fact, I remember asking you how the fishing had been so far for yall - it was a gorgeous day with lots of boats out. I will admit I did not see your flat line until later and I apologize if my client casted too close to it.
> 
> ...


Been following this for a while. Good post. Always 2 sides to every story. When I set off on a troll run and punch a few public or well known spots on my route I plan to run as close to them as I can. If someone is set up on the spot I try to get as close the spot as I can without running through their flats and if that is a couple hundred feet from them and they don't like it's their problem. I laugh at all the keyboard cowboys talking trash on here about pulling plugs, drilling holes, braid around your props I am sure you have laughed many times Capt. Anyway thanks for responding.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

2RC's II said:


> Been following this for a while. Good post. Always 2 sides to every story. When I set off on a troll run and punch a few public or well known spots on my route I plan to run as close to them as I can. If someone is set up on the spot I try to get as close the spot as I can without running through their flats and if that is a couple hundred feet from them and they don't like it's their problem.
> 
> Personally I don't think that is what this post was about. I think 99% of us here in the panhandle understand that the Gulf is all public.
> I also think that there is a polite way to approach another boat. Including and up to radio contact and say hey do you mind if we join you.
> ...


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

marksnet said:


> 2RC's II said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of like all of us saying the next time our wife gives us sh*t we are going to stop mowing the grass. No we won't. haha!! :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Gamefish25 said:


> I am the guy with the Ameracat. Thank you for all of the kind words, it has been a great boat.
> 
> k-p, It was not my intention to "pull up" on you and ruin your day. I fish daily and always try and respect all of the other boaters (fishing or not fishing.) I am assuming you were the guy behind the wheel of that new 23(?) contender...sweet boat by the way. That particular day we were FAD bouncing, fishing for schoolies. They had been hot for months and that particular inshore FAD (the one with the 3 foot tall pole above the surface) was our last stop of our 6 hour trip. We had already hammered the dolphin and were looking for one or two more to round up the day. As we approached that FAD, my mate said "It looks like there is a boat slow trolling toward the FAD." I looked to see if there was room between you and the FAD and it appeared I did so we began pulling rods whilst underway about a half mile from it. As we arrived it appeared as though you were also just arriving (correct me if I am wrong.) I have fished those FADs for months sometimes with all 3 of my boats on the same one. There is easy 360 degree fishing esp throwing artificial which is the way we fish them 90% of the time depending on client experience level. It was never my intention to get in your way and it did not bother me at all that we were both there fishing it together. In fact, I remember asking you how the fishing had been so far for yall - it was a gorgeous day with lots of boats out. I will admit I did not see your flat line until later and I apologize if my client casted too close to it.
> 
> ...


Preston, I appreciate you stepping and being a man about it but please in the future don't let your clients cast over my flat lines...I consider that too close and we're not talking the pass here. My customers even remarked about it. That's why I left as soon as you pulled up...there's a gazillion fads out of Destin and during the middle of the week in the fall there should be no reason to pull up on top of somebody. If this rubs you the wrong way, PM me your number and I'll be glad to call or see you in person about it.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

not to start another ruckus, but aren't FADS illegal? Go easy on me....


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Realtor said:


> not to start another ruckus, but aren't FADS illegal? Go easy on me....



I think if you get caught deploying them they are illegal yes. :whistling:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

k-p said:


> there's a gazillion fads out of Destin and during the middle of the week in the fall there should be no reason to pull up on top of somebody. .



I've got to agree with that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

